
Show HN: The easiest and simplest way to keep your diary - flowerpos
http://GoodnightJournal.com
======
thecodrr
Cool idea. And cool execution. Good luck.

------
ohsik
Check out the Community page!

~~~
mtmail
Using a second account to upvote and add comments, even if it's a team member
or friend, can back-fire. Voting circles already have an algorithmic ranking
penality.

~~~
flowerpos
Thank you for the info! I will tell my business partner to unvote. Also told
my mom and dad not to upvote.

